# Dish 40" HDTV Problems...



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

My Dad has the 40" HDTV and it is suddenly dead to the world. It won't power on with his universal remote or at the front panel. At first, I thought it was completely dead, but then discovered that if you hold down the front panel power button for a bit, the power light flashes -- first slow and then faster -- but nothing happens.

Does anyone know (or can you test to see) if that is the behavior if you have the front panel disabled in the menu options on that TV?

I'm wondering if maybe the universal remote has just lost its memory for this TV and the front panel is locked out in the menu choices. But, I can't scan to find the proper code again because you have to turn the TV ON to do the scan and watch for it to shut off. Does anyone know the 3-digit code that represents the 40" HDTV that Dish sold a while back in their 811 and 921 bundles? I believe it is an RCA D40W20.

I no longer have the original remote (I sold the 811 a while back due to lack of HD content), so I can't just use that, unfortunately.

Thanks for any ideas/tips. If someone could tell me the behavior they get if they disable their front panel access in the menu, then turn the TV off with the remote, then hold down the front panel power button -- so that I can confirm if that might be it here -- that would be great. Thanks!

- John...


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Anyone? Someone here must have one of Dish's 40" RPTVs from the bundles, right? I just need someone to do the simple test so that I can determine if it is just front-panel lock-out or something more significant. Thanks!

- John...


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

What kind of box, and cable is hooked up to it? I have seen weird stuff like you describe with dvi and hdmi. Are you using either of thses cables??


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

A cablebox is connected to it, yes, but this isn't a connection issue. The TV will not physically power up -- it is not a cabling issue. Thanks though.

- John...


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I have the 34" CRT model which is suposed to have the same firmware. I don't see a way to disable the front power button.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

According to the manual (which is the same for the 34" and 40" from what I can tell), there is a "Front Panel Block" option under the Parental Control options. The idea is that you turn it on (and then turn on Parental Block to enable it) -- and then no one without the remote can turn on the TV.

So, if you could, can you double-check for that option under the Parent Controls? Enable it -- and enable the Parental Lock -- and then turn the TV off. Then see if you can turn it on with the front panel. It shouldn't let you. At the point, if you could hold down the power button and let me know if it flashes the power light after a bit, that would be great.

Thanks!

- John...


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm working late so I will check tomorrow morning and let you know.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

You could try and get into the service menu. For the 34", turn TV off, then hold volume down and channel down for 8 seconds. I don't know if the 40" is the same. Try some searches.

There's probably a reset to factory defaults, but I'd consider it dangerous since it may reset options that were set after manufacture (at the factory -> calibration, etc.).

At least you can see if the thing will power up. From what your describing I'd really suspect the power supply (or a fuse).


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

DJ Rob said:


> I'm working late so I will check tomorrow morning and let you know.


Much appreciated -- thanks!

- John...


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> You could try and get into the service menu. For the 34", turn TV off, then hold volume down and channel down for 8 seconds. I don't know if the 40" is the same. Try some searches.


Ok -- I'll give that a try (I'm not at the unit right now).



> At least you can see if the thing will power up. From what your describing I'd really suspect the power supply (or a fuse).


I was thinking power supply or fuse first -- except that the light flashes. So, it has some power -- although it could be smart enough to detect a problem with the power supply or other fused item.

- John...


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I locked the front panel through the parental controls on my Dish 34" HD set. When I did, none of the buttons worked and no flashing on the power button. 

When I did the service menu key entry the unit turned on and that wiped out the parental control password. Hope that helps.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

So no flashing of the power light even if you held down the power button for 8-10 seconds, right?

But then when you held down Channel Down and Volume Down to enter the service menu, that DID work and powered the unit up, correct?

If so, sounds like this is more of a tech error code that it is dumping out. I've been looking for a service manual, but haven't found one yet. Thanks for the help!

- John...


----------

